# THIS is why I hate college



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

I just went into get advised for what I thought was going to be my last semester of classes. After two years of uber-stressful college classes while in high school and three years of year-round classes at the actual university, I thought I was home free. 

No. How stupid I was to believe that it would be that simple. The adviser said that I had twelve hours left. Awesome. That's just one more semester. Oh, but it turns out that there's a prerequisite for one of the classes that was just implemented last semester that the adviser did not bring up last spring when I was registering. So I can only take 9 hours this semester, and then finish my final class in the summer after I've taken the prereq. in the spring. And because of my scholarships, I HAVE to be a full time student, so I can't just take 9 hours and then 3. I have to take an extra elective that doesn't count toward ****, just so I don't have to forfeit the money that the university is hanging over my head. I can't take the prereq. and the final class simultaneously either, even though that is possible with other majors. And the adviser told me there's nothing she can do to override it either, because **** you, that's why. 

And I wouldn't really care if I was just someone who feels that as long as they get the degree it's all good. I know several people who have been going for 5 years as an undergrad (those comments make me queasy), but they're also pretty chill about college in general. But I have to keep at least a 3.5 to keep my scholarship and a 3.8 just on personal grounds (plus my parents), and I've succeeded for the most part. But, I haven't had a summer since 2011. Taking classes 4 hours a day five days a week for two months, I thought I was making great time. I was getting it done. But in the end I got pimp slapped from the system anyways.

**** college.

So does anybody else have college horror stories (or glory stories)? I want to hear all kinds of other experiences, because I always hear people saying how college was the greatest time of their life in terms of fun and adventure, but all I've found is stress and the inability to makes lasting friend connections because once I've had to deal with 20-50 people in class and then at work, I really don't feel like hanging out with anyone afterwards.

And feel free to tell me if I'm just complaining too much, because it kind of feels like I am, but at the same time I'm just really angry.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 15, 2013)

You're rockin' scholarships.

Stop whining...


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 15, 2013)

1st World Problems....


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm 33 now, and I've taken one semester of college which consisted of exactly two classes - something about learning something something something (some kind of "introductory" to college that is apparently 'required'), and remedial (read as 9th grade) algebra. 

I have yet to go back.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> 1st World Problems....



Considering that I live in the first world, yes they are. How astute of you to notice. It doesn't take a college education to understand social relativity.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 15, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> I just went into get advised for what I thought was going to be my last semester of classes. After two years of uber-stressful college classes while in high school and three years of year-round classes at the actual university, I thought I was home free.
> 
> No. How stupid I was to believe that it would be that simple. The adviser said that I had twelve hours left. Awesome. That's just one more semester. Oh, but it turns out that there's a prerequisite for one of the classes that was just implemented last semester that the adviser did not bring up last spring when I was registering. So I can only take 9 hours this semester, and then finish my final class in the summer after I've taken the prereq. in the spring. And because of my scholarships, I HAVE to be a full time student, so I can't just take 9 hours and then 3. I have to take an extra elective that doesn't count toward ****, just so I don't have to forfeit the money that the university is hanging over my head. I can't take the prereq. and the final class simultaneously either, even though that is possible with other majors. And the adviser told me there's nothing she can do to override it either, because **** you, that's why.
> 
> ...



I get that your frustrated here, and this probably isn't what your hoping to get in return.  I mean I hate to be the one to break this to you, but the real world sucks a whole lot worse.    Summers off?  Your kidding right?  I haven't had one in over 30 years.  Here you are all upset over the fact that you are going to have to take, what, 1 class that will last for a couple of hours and have the rest of your time free?  

I guess my question for you would be, what do you think is going to happen when you graduate and actually get a job?  So if you want my advice, just relax and enjoy what you've got.  Because the real world is going to come knocking before you even know it.  And you can take it from me, the grass is definitely not greener on this side of the fence.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 15, 2013)

I am going to a small university, and it's wonderful. No stress, easy to stand out, I know all my professors by name and they know me. Work outside of class with most of them. It's great. I'm assuming you go to a large school? It's a lot tougher to make it all work at places like that, I feel. But even here, many of my friends have issues with classes offered every other spring/fall, etc. It can be tough to finish your degree on time. They just wanna squeeze as much money out of you as they can. But hey, since you can't do much about it, take a fun elective and just roll with it!

Jakd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I just went into get advised for what I thought was going to be my last semester of classes. After two years of uber-stressful college classes while in high school and three years of year-round classes at the actual university, I thought I was home free.
> ...



I understand this point. That's why I'm pissed off. College is the last time in my life that I get to have summers off, but for the entirety of my college career, I never had summer off, because I've had to work to pay rent/utilities and go to class.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 15, 2013)

Surely, being in college and all, you know of the meme I'm referring to.... I'd post one but that'd be a violation of the ToS.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> You're rockin' scholarships.
> 
> Stop whining...



By that logic, nobody should ever complain about anything because there are always people who are worse off. That's a common but terrible stance. Congratulations on being predictable! 

PS: Unless you're either lazy or legitimately really, really bad at academics, it's not that hard to get scholarships. It's not some amazing feat.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> Surely, being in college and all, you know of the meme I'm referring to.... I'd post one but that'd be a violation of the ToS.



Yeah I know, but memes have transcended the lulz and have now become things that people use to give their serious opinion.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 15, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...




Well you can spend your time being ticked off about it or you can look on the bright side and make the best of it.  Wish I had better news for you but it pretty much is as simple as that.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

D-B-J said:


> I am going to a small university, and it's wonderful. No stress, easy to stand out, I know all my professors by name and they know me. Work outside of class with most of them. It's great. I'm assuming you go to a large school? It's a lot tougher to make it all work at places like that, I feel. But even here, many of my friends have issues with classes offered every other spring/fall, etc. It can be tough to finish your degree on time. They just wanna squeeze as much money out of you as they can. But hey, since you can't do much about it, take a fun elective and just roll with it!
> 
> Jakd
> 
> ...



lol I wouldn't mind it if it hadn't happened almost every semester. My first semester, I took a duplicate poli. sci. course that I took in HS because my adviser didn't read my transcripts right that I had to make up in the summer, then I had to take another extra course because another adviser didn't use the right catalog year. 

Even with scholarships, which by the way don't just magically make college easier, I've had to sink so much of my own money into classes that didn't even go toward my degree.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> You're rockin' scholarships.  Stop whining...



You never went to college, stop rendering advice.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



I'm going to have to go through it regardless of my disposition...I already understand this fact. I'm not looking for advice. I'm looking for commiseration or others' experiences (both positive and negative)


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 15, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to a small university, and it's wonderful. No stress, easy to stand out, I know all my professors by name and they know me. Work outside of class with most of them. It's great. I'm assuming you go to a large school? It's a lot tougher to make it all work at places like that, I feel. But even here, many of my friends have issues with classes offered every other spring/fall, etc. It can be tough to finish your degree on time. They just wanna squeeze as much money out of you as they can. But hey, since you can't do much about it, take a fun elective and just roll with it!
> ...



I bet, sounds like your advisor sucks. I feel lucky, in that my advisor has been my professor 4 times(soon to be 5), my boss for a summer, and I really see him as a colleague/friend. Wish you the best of luck! What's your major? Looking into grad school? I lied about the stress thing, haha. Trying to find a grad school is a consistent bit of stress, and has been for about the last month. 

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 15, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > Surely, being in college and all, you know of the meme I'm referring to.... I'd post one but that'd be a violation of the ToS.
> ...



Sounds like a serious opinion you got there on the meme... I don't take life so seriously so I still find them funny. Also why I didn't post a serious opinion on your OP because your whining is silly and doesn't warrant a serious response. 

As Steven said, you have scholarships. Stop your whining, man up, and do what you have to do. You certainly have it MUCH easier than I did when I went to "college."


----------



## amolitor (Nov 15, 2013)

I loved college, so I cannot commiserate much 

I can recommend spending some time with the course catalog and looking for whatever looks like the most crazy random fun stuff you can find to fill up those hours that you gotta fill. There might be some surprising things. Is there a for credit swimming class? Skeet shooting? Ballroom dance? Mad science?

The most fun I had in college was when I was free to fill slots up with almost random 100-level crap in the last year. It was easy, it was fun, it was different.

Sounds like your advisors have been horrendous, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

D-B-J said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



It's been multiple advisers, which is terrifying lol. Unfortunately at this university, because it's so large, the advisers are their own entity, so it's kind of impersonal. My major is, and it embarrasses me to say this (sort of), but it's University Studies. It's super vague and kinda useless in terms of actual application, but it basically let me create my own curriculum. So mainly I've focused on communications/journalism/photography. Somebody is probably going to reply further down about how I shouldn't complain because I'm in a major that's not even "that hard" and pretty pathetic when it comes to getting a job, but I came to college to learn different perspective and how to think. As pretentious as it sounds, I'm not paying out the ass to follow a rigid, yet confusing and sometimes nonsensical curriculum and earn an empty degree. If I wanted to learn how to work at a job, I would have gone to a trade school.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 15, 2013)

I completely understand. And isn't that the point of college? You go there to get a degree you WANT. Or at least, that's how it should be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > TheFantasticG said:
> ...



I'm not going to apologize for having it easier, and that doesn't make my problems any less problematic for ME. I'm surprised this fact is lost on someone who is presumably older, wiser, and college-educateder than me. It's great that you disregard my issues, but that doesn't exactly add anything useful to the thread, because I never asked for advice. Ever. Never ever in this thread did I ask for advice.

So please, tell me about how your college experience was difficult, but don't preach to me like I don't already know what's up.

Oh, and just to get my come back in: Your lack of reading comprehension is silly, but I still gave your response a response (isn't it great when we can get personal with things?) I guess I'm not any better.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone who drags out "First world problems!" isn't allowed to complain about anything, ever again. Unless they're complaining about starving to death because they can't obtain food.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 15, 2013)

My opinion of college was that it was about 95% training you on how to deal with the worst kind of bull**** imaginable, so that when you get into the workforce there's no real shock to your system with the kind of idiots you have to deal with every day.

Your experience seems to support that theory.

My advice to you is to buck up. It don't get any better when you get out of school.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I loved college, so I cannot commiserate much
> 
> I can recommend spending some time with the course catalog and looking for whatever looks like the most crazy random fun stuff you can find to fill up those hours that you gotta fill. There might be some surprising things. Is there a for credit swimming class? Skeet shooting? Ballroom dance? Mad science?
> 
> ...



I've thought about going the physical ED route, which I want to do, because it is something different and fun, but unfortunately they're all worth 1 credit. I don't even know why they have them unless you're an exercise and sports science major, which they're mandatory for (I think). I've also thought about art classes, but I took a drawing class last spring and the amount of time I had to dedicate to it was brutal and it wasn't even much fun since it's a technical class devoid of creativity. It makes sense but it also makes art classes so lame unless you're super into that sort of thing.

I was REALLY excited because there is a Contemporary Aesthetics philosophy class being offered next spring, but when I tried to register for it I realized that it's only a grad class. So disappointed. It's so hard to find classes that are about applying concepts and not so much about reading the text and regurgitating it on exams. :/


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

manaheim said:


> My opinion of college was that it was about 95% training you on how to deal with the worst kind of bull**** imaginable, so that when you get into the workforce there's no real shock to your system with the kind of idiots you have to deal with every day.
> 
> Your experience seems to support that theory.
> 
> My advice to you is to buck up. It don't get any better when you get out of school.



I know it doesn't, but generally in the workplace I am presumably going to get paid to deal with BS. In college, you're paying the university for the privilege to put up with the BS. Maybe it's different than that. I dunno. I haven't been in the workforce long, but the incentive of not starving to death seems much more compelling than getting a kinda useless degree and maybe getting a job when dealing with BS lol.

*Why is everyone perceiving my venting as a cry for help? I already know that the solution is to deal with it. Never in my OP did I ask for advice. I just want to know "Oh I totally understand what you're going through" or "I didn't have that experience at all." I mean, I don't want to dictate where the thread goes, but I kind of thought it was obvious what I was asking for in the beginning...*


----------



## manaheim (Nov 15, 2013)

College is WAY more pleasant than working.  You're going to earn every dollar with the steady grinding away of your sanity and your soul.

Trust me. The bull****, while MASSIVELY annoying, is nothing compared to what you may be up against in the future.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2013)

Tough break. Time for the Texas-sized box....e69cacbf8db76222e6227715f73b8971e4df6b66_m.jpg


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Tough break. Time for the Texas-sized box....e69cacbf8db76222e6227715f73b8971e4df6b66_m.jpg



Thanks, but I prefer the world's largest violin. http://born2dance101.webs.com/photos/Opinion-Worlds-Biggest/351087322eZolfT_ph.jpg


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 15, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> TheFantasticG said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...



Assuming will get you in trouble. I went to trade school and worked 2-3 jobs to get me through it. I'm still in my twenties. Thankfully I didn't have to pay for shelter and food, as I would have never slept, just work and school.

You started this thread so don't get all butt hurt when people like myself think it is silly you are complaining about something so silly. My reading abilities are just fine... Infact there is no "issue" here beyond your whining about not being done with college yet.. So don't get mad at me for posting on a thread on an internet forum when you put your personal business out there to be commented on by anyone regardless if you find the input relevant or not.

P.S. Glad I went to trade school instead of university like friends of mine... 90% of them are struggling to find work in their respective fields and the other 10% aren't making 1/2 of what I make and won't come close to what I make for another 10-20 years.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > TheFantasticG said:
> ...



Ah, so you went to a TRADE school and not a UNIVERSITY, so you basically have no credibility concerning the problem that I put forward. But anyways; I never said I would just agree that you have an opinion and that's that. If you put your counter-opinion out there, don't be surprised when someone responds against it. 

I wish I was a Texas tough guy like you with your motorcycle and your backwards baseball cap.

Please understand that people have different motives for what they do. You obviously care about money. Some people go to to universities because they were given scholarships and can't not go to college on the grounds that somebody else needs this money more than they do, so they shouldn't squander it. Some go because they have to for their chosen career. It's great that you don't need a college degree to make lots of money, but don't throw the same condescending blanket over every other college-educated person.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 15, 2013)

To each his own. Some go to trade school. Some go to college. Some go to neither. Some drop out of high school. And yet, members from each group can do amazing things. Or they can do nothing. Let's not attack each other for our own decisions, eh? 

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 15, 2013)

D-B-J said:


> To each his own. Some go to trade school. Some go to college. Some go to neither. Some drop out of high school. And yet, members from each group can do amazing things. Or they can do nothing. Let's not attack each other for our own decisions, eh?
> 
> Jake
> 
> ...



So there is some liberalism is this thread! (I can't think of a better word.)


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 15, 2013)

Some of the most miserable people I know are some of the most educated. Some of the happiest people I know are some of the least educated. My grandfather never graduated high school, but he died a pretty wealthy, happy guy. That being said, my father has a JD and is one of the happier people I know too... It's all about what you do with your education and selecting the right fit for you.

College can be stressful. Nothing ever goes as planned. I've got an associate's in Criminal Justice-Law Enforcement, I'm on blood thinners, and I have bipolar disorder. So.... yeah. That's 2 1/2 years wasted for the most part.


----------



## limr (Nov 15, 2013)

Holy crap, lay off the guy! He's not whining or begging for advice or trying to figure an easy way out. He's just frustrated and needs to get it off his chest.

Rexbob, I know where you're coming from. When I started college, I already had 12 full credits from AP classes in high school. That was a big deal at the time (AP credits were a relatively new thing.) I had been saving for college since I was 14 years old, squirreling away babysitting money, and then in high school, saving much of my mall job paycheck. I had some scholarships but had to apply for grants and loans. And mind you, I went to a school with cheap tuition.

I worked all through college, sometimes working two jobs. I took classes and worked during the summers. Part of the reason I was busting my ass so hard was because I wanted to graduate early so I could avoid more loans. My parents were helping me with rent (Well, except for the 6 months or so that my mother tried to force me to choose a major I didn't want. "You do it or we'll stop paying rent!" "Okay, stop paying rent." They did, expecting me to come crawling back a week later. Instead, I got a second job and paid my own damn rent until they said they'd start paying again and stop telling me what to do.) I wanted them to not have to do that anymore, so that was another reason I tried to finish early.

My last semester, I took 17 credits (on top of once again having 2 jobs.) Oh, the crap I had to go through to get permission to go over the 15 credit cap! And then when I was applying for graduation, the school tried to tell me I hadn't fulfilled my science requirements. I had to have 6 science credits - 3 for general ed, and 3 for liberal arts. I took 9 credits. They tried to tell me the class I took while I was still considered 'general ed' only fulfilled the liberal arts requirement, and vice versa. The classes were sufficient, but _the order was wrong!_ She said I would have to stay one more semester to take one more class, even though I had my 120 credits and all my requirements done.

I'll never forget how infuriating that experience was. I had been working so effing hard that I used to get sick at the end of almost every semester, all to accomplish something and all after having done everything that was required of me and more. Then I was being told that a technicality would set me back another semester of tuition and rent and utilities - money that didn't come easily.

The good news is that I'm a stubborn person and though I'm laid-back most of the time, when I'm pushed hard enough, I push back. I stood in that woman's office and argued until it was clear to her that I was not leaving without her signing my papers for graduation. She finally did and I graduated when I'd planned to.

Hang in there. Go punch something a couple of times (not a person, and don't break your hand ), then go find the best solution for your situation.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 15, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Ah, so you went to a TRADE school and not a UNIVERSITY, so you basically have no credibility concerning the problem that I put forward. But anyways; I never said I would just agree that you have an opinion and that's that. If you put your counter-opinion out there, don't be surprised when someone responds against it.  I wish I was a Texas tough guy like you with your motorcycle and your backwards baseball cap.  Please understand that people have different motives for what they do. You obviously care about money. Some people go to to universities because they were given scholarships and can't not go to college on the grounds that somebody else needs this money more than they do, so they shouldn't squander it. Some go because they have to for their chosen career. It's great that you don't need a college degree to make lots of money, but don't throw the same condescending blanket over every other college-educated person.



School is school. Trade school wasn't free. I had to pay for it by working multiple jobs. No scholarships. I have tons of credibility whether you like it or not. University or trade school doesn't matter. Both cost money. Just one is WAY more expensive than the other. People like me go to school to pay for families. That's why money is important to me. I use it to provide for the ones who depend on me.

Can't help you weren't born in the awesome South like I was. Can't help you were born with a silver spoon in your mouth and I wasn't. Don't worry, I don't hold it against you. Maybe, one day, you can have a backwards hat, ride a motorcycle, and live in the great State of Texas


----------



## leeroix (Nov 16, 2013)

I dropped out of art school to go live in San Diego and surf and party.... My big regret that I will always carry with me is that I never went to a real college and experienced that lifestyle...


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 16, 2013)

I can imagine you are mad. I really had to learn to bite my tongue when dealing with someone who is SUPPOSED to know their job but doesn't! (Ie: a boss) Especially when it costs me more time and or $$ !
at least you are almost done.
Nancy


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 16, 2013)

It's Saturday and I've had a long day having to deal with some school related work ( I teach). I'm tired and not going to read this entire thread, but this is what I did in college.

I had 4 summer internships before I graduated and I graduated in 4 years. That means, I literally did not have a single summer. However every summer was a blast. I learned a ton, came back with a ton and made money while doing it. What kind of summer do you want? One to waste your time and money on or one where you can make really good use of? Being in school doesn't mean your time is locked up. You can still get a lot of things accomplished, things that has nothing to do with school, but can be done with more convenience because you are a student.

Plus, you've got a scholarship while many others are surviving on ramen 3 meals a day.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 16, 2013)

something very similar happened to me when filling out paperwork to walk for graduation.  I ended up having to do an extra semester because i was missing 6 hours for some prerequisites that no one told me about.


----------



## Stevepwns (Nov 16, 2013)

I got to school full time AND work a full time job.  There is NO free time........  I know youare frustrated but that is life. Better you figure this out now and learn to adjust than later.  You are already better off than most people. Not trying to sound like an a$$ but suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 16, 2013)

molested_cow said:


> It's Saturday and I've had a long day having to deal with some school related work ( I teach). I'm tired and not going to read this entire thread, but this is what I did in college.
> 
> I had 4 summer internships before I graduated and I graduated in 4 years. That means, I literally did not have a single summer. However every summer was a blast. I learned a ton, came back with a ton and made money while doing it. What kind of summer do you want? One to waste your time and money on or one where you can make really good use of? Being in school doesn't mean your time is locked up. You can still get a lot of things accomplished, things that has nothing to do with school, but can be done with more convenience because you are a student.
> 
> Plus, you've got a scholarship while many others are surviving on ramen 3 meals a day.



Well I wouldn't mind having internships during the summer. I think that would be great experience both career-wise and just in general. What I do not like doing is spending four hours a day every day in a lecture hall and then another 6 hours at home doing schoolwork on top of the 30 hours a week I work to try and keep a roof over my head. 

It was fine for the past two summers when I thought that I could see the finish line, but then they tell me that I'm not graduating on time, not because I was lazy or waited until the very last minute to take some basic class, but because they changed the curriculum and my adviser was too incompetent to tell me that. And the cherry on top was how peachy she was about it. "We're going I make you pay for an extra class and for the summer. Hope that's alright, *oblivious grin*." 

IMPORTANT NOTE: Once again, I know I'm going to have to suck it up regardless of my feelings, so y'all can really stop giving me that sage-advice. Life is tough blah blah. I never said it wasn't. I'm frustrated, not stupid. I'm just venting, and apparently that's frowned upon because it is beneath the maturity of a real adult. My bad, I didn't get the memo.

ANOTHER IMPORTANT NOTE: Scholarships pay for a fraction of my tuition. The rest comes out of pocket and from loans. I have a job, otherwise I wouldn't be able to pay for my housing, food, books, Internet and phone. I don't know where some of y'all grew up or what your educational backgrounds are, but the misconception that Scholarships are a cure-all is...just...wrong. They're more like band-aids that keep the college from bleeding me completely dry. And on that note, it's not like the scholarships were just handed to me like free money. I had to do some work (shocker!) to be considered for them, but I guess since I didn't have to wash dishes and eat beans every day, it doesn't count. 

I'm sorry if my impetuous first post struck some nerve with the "YOU THINK THAT'S BAD?" crowd. 

This thread is a mess. Lol


----------



## kathyt (Nov 16, 2013)

I feel your frustration rex. I hated going to see my advisor. My nursing program was pretty cut and dry for the most part. We had to get all of the non-nursing courses out of the way before applying for the program. It was based on a points system. Getting in to the program was the hard part. It was really cut throat, and competitive. Thank god it is over. I hated nursing school. Just thinking about it makes me want to vomit, but just think about the end rex. There is an end. Once you have your degree they can't take it away. Good luck buddy. 
p.s. What is your degree in? I didn't see it in this thread.


----------



## Patrice (Nov 17, 2013)

Rex, hang in there and get'er done. An education is never wasted.

We all have a story, here is mine.

After high school I was not motivated enough to pursue further education so I did what countless young folk have been doing; I worked at low level jobs, going from place to place and concentrated on having a good time. By my mid twenties I was married with babies on the way. Then the economic reality of trying to provide for a family with minimum wage jobs set in. Something had to be done if I was to provide a reasonable comfortable and secure life style for my family. University was the choice I made, but what to study? The requirement was a degree that came with reasonable probability of acquiring well paid employment in a reasonable amount of time. Medicine takes too long, social sciences need to be pursued to the doctorate level and I din't have enough empathy to embark on the human sciences and pure science also need to be pursued to the end. That was my line of thinking anyway. That left engineering. Some say engineering is a calling, it was not, it was a choice born of necessity.

I scoped out the best engineering school in my part of the country and enrolled in a program leading to a degree in geodetic engineering. Financing the studies as well as providing for the needs of a small family was a bit of a challenge. Doing it without student loans or parental help while maintaing a good enough grade point average for graduate studies was the goal. I drove taxi 60 hours a week and took maximum credit hours at the same time. I took on summer jobs in very challenging parts of the whorld because they paid the most. Sleep and family time was certainly rare for a while but I stuck to it and graduated one full semester faster than the norm. 

I had a nice career and did well, traveled the world while getting paid. Was able to retire early at 53 with enough to support my family - still had a 6 year old at home then. Early retirement is nice and all but can be boring. To fill the time I went back to school and enrolled at the community college. I simultaneously completed a certificate program in cabinet making and a diploma program in production management. I was awarded the governor general academic award for the highest marks in the college organization and started contract teaching there the following term. What a hoot that was. 

I now own and operate a custom furniture fabrication shop and also presently embarking on a path to become a trainer for a large and respected security firm. 

Education of any sort, is always a good thing. You can never fully predict what life will bring you but education certainly helps with the choices you'll be able to make. 

Good luck and hang in there, the end game is near. You won't regret it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't know if this is a bad story because it's all over and all worked out.

I came from a really poor family and started working after school and weekends at age 14.
I went to college on an academic scholarship at a small university in the NE (Brandeis) but there was no other family money to supplement so I took a full load as a biology major and worked about 24 hours a week for 4 years, summers I did roofing, etc. Finished in 4 years
I went to dental school, and had married my college sweetheart, so I had to work to pay for room and board (my folks and loans paid for tuition, etc).
School was 8-5, 5 days a week.  I worked an 8 hour shift Thursday, Friday eves and double shifts on Sat, Sun for four years.
Summers I cut back to 48 hours/week with with one or two weeks off in the summer.
I hated it but lived through it. 

All 5 of my children went to college (mostly paid on their own), 4 went to grad school with an MD,  MBA, JD, MA sprinkled around.
I did it
They did it.
You'll do it.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 17, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I feel your frustration rex. I hated going to see my advisor. My nursing program was pretty cut and dry for the most part. We had to get all of the non-nursing courses out of the way before applying for the program. It was based on a points system. Getting in to the program was the hard part. It was really cut throat, and competitive. Thank god it is over. I hated nursing school. Just thinking about it makes me want to vomit, but just think about the end rex. There is an end. Once you have your degree they can't take it away. Good luck buddy.
> p.s. What is your degree in? I didn't see it in this thread.



Ah, yeah my mom is a nurse and she always talks about how intense nursing programs are and how incredibly strict the entrance is into nursing school. The good thing though is that nursing is in demand so it's not as hard to find jobs...I assume. Lol

My degree will be in University Studies. It's basically a glorified gen. studies degree that doesn't sound AS lame, but is just as lame in reality. Unemployment here I come!


----------



## limr (Nov 17, 2013)

I know it sucks to be working so hard and thinking that you were almost done, just to find out that someone else's incompetence means you're not, in fact, done. It can be really discouraging. But I really think you should make the most of it and take a class or two just for the fun of it. If you need to just add credits to get to full-time level, then you have a chance to take something really fun and completely impractical, and you might not have this opportunity again for a very long time.

I shared the story of my own frustration at the end of college, and I did manage to finish my degree in 3.5 years, so you'd think that I hated college and couldn't wait to get out. The reality is that I loved it and would have stayed in college forever if I could have. (I suppose in a way I did, since I then went to grad school and ended up as a community college professor  ) When I first started college, all I could think of was how thrilling it was that my only real job for the next four years was to just learn stuff. And I really did - I took all kinds of classes, even after I settled on a Linguistics major. So yes, there are the required classes you have to take, but for the other credits, you can take *anything you want.* That can be really exciting!

I'm totally biased, but if it's offered, you should totally take an Intro to Linguistics class  I can help you with the homework!


----------



## usayit (Nov 17, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> So does anybody else have college horror stories (or glory stories)?



I am not college material.. school was frustrating and difficult.  I had all the intentions of going to a trade school of some sort.   I couldn't admit it to my father until he figured it out himself.  He convinced me to give it a try.... he supported whatever my decision afterwards.  He just wanted me to give it my best shot.

It was just as frustrating.. felt like dropping out many times.  I drank and partied a lot to compensate.

I worked with my university to prove my worth hands-on... worked out a course study heavy in projects.  Did a co-op education program and netted a work-study program.

Took 7 years and working throughout the college as well as a paid co-op.  

Graduated with no debt and the work-study experience netted me a job with the company co-op'd.  

Relocated across the country for my new position and bought our home within 6 months of graduation.  (also got married)

Laid off in 1 year.

Bounced around from job to job...  2 years of unemployment... near bankruptcy.

Worked startups and fields outside my career path for almost nothing to build up skills.  This is when I started to open my eyes.... to my strengths.



See....  My high school is highly competitive producing very successful and very academically strong people... many of which have the world at their finger-tips.   I measured myself against them and always felt like I finished last.   What the college and the first couple of years in the real world has taught me are my strengths that fall outside what can be measured by degrees,  grades, and semesters.  Now, I'm doing just fine. I am able to compete with much higher educated people at work... never forgetting were I came from and always learning from those willing to teach.  Always willing to teach others.   I work at a company that historically only employs the advanced educated.  I am one of the very few without a post-graduate education.   I am a jack of all trades of sorts... a reputation built around getting things done with no fear to venture into the unknown.   These are my strengths. 

What has this experience taught you?   Once you truly figure that out (it could be some years down the road), your current frustrations will seem small.   Others would have already traveled a different but also difficult path and already see this.  (hopefully responding in a mature and positive manner... always keeping an open ear no matter)


I Truly Hated College But I Wouldn't Trade That Experience In For Anything.

If you didn't hear that ... I truly HATED college.  It was not for me.  It was not how I learn. 

I know its seems difficult now but you are working a great opportunity to earn a college education AND fall in what many would consider college material.  An extra year is not going to be the end of the world... even though it sucks.  I doubt an extra year justifies "hating" college...


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 17, 2013)

usayit said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > So does anybody else have college horror stories (or glory stories)?
> ...



Oh don't worry, I've hated college since I've started attending, so this isn't the beginning haha. This was just an instance where I thought that maybe I could see the finish line and it was pushed back once again (I was supposed to graduate this December but the adviser overlooked like 6 hours that I had to take that she originally told me I didn't need. How that's possible...I don't know.) I just remember I was angry during registration last semester too.

That's the thing lol. I am college material. I can follow rules - IF they're made clear - and I am good at finding patterns in professors' exams/teaching. The key to quantitative success in college seems to be the ability to go through the motions as easily as possible, even if that's not a great way to actually gain much knowledge. 

On the flip side, however, I have very little practical knowledge. I mean, I can work on a farm or a ranch, but in terms of life skills, I have few. I kind of wish I had taken a year off just so I could get a feel for life outside of academia, but my dad gave me the advice to get it over with as soon as possible. He paid his way through college for 7 years, going to his family's farm every other semester to save up for the next, and I don't think he ever got a degree because of his sporadic attendance. As a result, he said to just barrel right through it, otherwise, if I did take a break I might not want to go back at all.


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 17, 2013)

I get your frustration.  Universities have to suck money out of you as much as possible and with you and your scholarship, they have at the very least gotten one extra class paid for.  I get that and it sucks.  Advisers tend to have their head up their @$$ most of the time.  Personally I had to know my grad requirements inside and out myself because I couldn't count on an adviser for anything. You will make it, you will calm down and eventually you will graduate.

Save this thread, look back on it after being out of college for a year, then again at 5 years etc.... I know some of us here sound like *******s, but in 5 years you might understand some of the thoughts better.  Its all about perspective.

I loved every second of college, I'm sorry you aren't experiencing the same thing.  Its crazy to me that a University Studies degree has cost you every summer, but really, it wasn't the summers that made college great for me.  It was being in class, learning something, meeting people and learning about how to be an adult.  I went to trade school while in high school so that I could work a job with a decent income during the summer, to help pay for my University degree.  I worked 2-3 jobs at a time during the school year while keeping a full time status (18 hours/semester). 

The most advice that I have for you (albeit unsolicited) is to find a class that is interesting to you personally, one that isn't going to be so heavy that it distracts you from the courses that you need.  Enjoy your time as much as possible, because in the words of Dennis Leary "life's gonna suck when you grow up, it sucks pretty bad right now".


----------



## amolitor (Nov 17, 2013)

The really important part of college is the hanging around with other idiots like yourself, smoking clove cigarettes and arguing about Nietzche.

I'm not even joking here. It's about being in a group of other people going through the same experience, seeking understanding and knowledge, after a fashion. The coursework itself hardly matters, except as a source of crap to argue about it, and a little training in how to think.


----------



## limr (Nov 17, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The really important part of college is the hanging around with other idiots like yourself, smoking clove cigarettes and arguing about Nietzche.
> 
> I'm not even joking here. It's about being in a group of other people going through the same experience, seeking understanding and knowledge, after a fashion. The coursework itself hardly matters, except as a source of crap to argue about it, and a little training in how to think.



Oh god, I forgot about the clove cigarettes!


----------

